# Community Questions



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

*Community questions*​
*What type of slingshot is your favourite? *

Board cut4449.44%Natural2831.46%Natural Hybrid 1415.73%No slingshot (bareback)33.37%

*What size ammo do you use?*

6mm43.92%8mm109.80%9.5mm4847.06%12mm2221.57%Other1817.65%

*What bands do you favourite? Do you carry a spare set with you?*

Flatbands 4951.58%Tubes1616.84%Flatbands + spare2021.05%Tubes + spare1010.53%


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I thought I'd introduce a topic that gives myself and other people an idea about what the SSF community use/shoot and what they carry with them. Also helping beginners to find the answers to some of the questions they may want to ask, all in one place.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

cool thread Luke, i voted for both tubes and flatbands though as im always changing my mind


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting argument. I voted for naturals with flatband, my favored. Ammo is 9,5/10 usually.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

with the types of SS construction materials and methods the first category could use some more choices.
And picking one choice on a category is too narrow also.

Therefore;
I shoot all types of construction.

Mostly 3/8 and fair amount of 7/16

Flats.

And all the above subject to change.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I have it set as multiple choice. If there is anything you would like to add please tell me and i'll edit the poll.

Cheers Luke


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Boad cuts - 9.5mm to 12mm - flat bands/tubes


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

for the moment:

vintage bent rod frame (50s or 60s)
tabbed flats, no spares, but spare pouchties so i can retie if they break
7/16 marbles, lots n lots of marbles, still lookin for cheap steel balls 10mm and up

cheers, remco


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i voted! where's my sticker?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

There it is


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i feel humbled


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey where is the extended fork with a wrist brace?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Bearback Jack.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

You're the only reason I put that 'bareback' one for jake


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> You're the only reason I put that 'bareback' one for jake


You rock!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I selected everything,, since I love shooting anything with anything... yes even bareback.. "Ain't no thing but a chicken wing"

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

but i have no favorites . i cant vote , i fall under the category of - i dont care i shoot them all . each one of them categories has its own purpose , its just depends as to what your into at the time .


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

You need a spot for the "Pinkie Predator"...or at least G10 or something like that.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Wait new slingshot new favorites.

Does a spare slingshot count for spare bands?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I like my boardcuts with flats, and at the moment am digging 5/16" steel. But, I'm pretty new still( been shooting about 7 months) and have yet to step out of my established comfort zone much. I have a flipkung on the way(can't wait to get some chinese style tubes rockin').


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I shoot a lot of marbles - very round and smooth to fly straight even at considerable distances, heavy enough to pack some serious punch while still large enough (unlike steel or even worse, lead) to avoid any damage to a cloth catchbox. I have lately put quite a few holes in my catchbox tshirt shooting 7mm lead ...

... plus they look real nice. I have recently ordered a few batches of very beautiful custom marbles for shooting. I am thinking about opening a "fancy ammo" thread when I have them.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

At the moment I'm shooting boardcuts with double tbg and 14mm lead. I really want to make a nice chunky natural but havn't stumbled across the right fork yet and also need more experimentation with tubes for the heavy lead.
I have no favoutites as yet, only a well established comfort zone.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Boardcuts and naturals.

Flats and tubes

6mm steel, 12mm steel and 15mm steel. Also M8 hex nuts and 1p coins.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting poll. I had to get out my digital calipers out to see what I was shooting. 9.5's


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I've voted, but the first category needs more options. A few suggestions:

- mass produced commercial (Saunders, Trumark, Barnet)

- "Engineered" (G10/Micarta with alloy core - eg Pocket Predator, Performance Catapults, Flipping Out etc)

- Dankung


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

can hardly choose the first category


----------

